# Textraster erstellen



## June (30. August 2004)

Hi

Alsoo...habe ein glaub ich relativ einfaches Problem, an dem ich schon ewig rumrätsle

Ich will in PS ein einfaches Textraster erstellen, heißt: eine eine normale Ebene mit  mehreren "Trennlinien" versehen das am Schluss eine Raster entsteht, in dem die einzelnen Käschen seperat anwählbar sind. 
Habe schon versucht das ganze mit Slice zu machen oder auch normale Hilfslinien zu ziehen und dann zu sperren, nur kann man die Kästchen alle nicht einzeln anwählen. 

Danke schon mal 
lg June


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. August 2004)

Ich Verstehe die Fragfe nicht wirklich...

Meinst du ein Raster aus "Quadraten", so das du damit "schreiben" könntest, so wei ein Ausdruck eines alten NAdeldrucker oder wie z.B. in der Coca Cola Werbung?

Wenn Möglich gebe doch bitte ein konkretes Beispiel!


----------



## chrisbergr (30. August 2004)

MEinst du eventuell das es so aussieht wie in meinem Anhang?
Dazu musst du wenn du Text erstellst mit dem Textwerkzeug nicht einfach wohin klicken sondern die Maus gedrückt halten und dir dein Kästchen ziehen. Das machst du mehrere male und setzt das immer nebeneinander..
Gruß


----------



## June (30. August 2004)

Die einzelnen Quadrate sollten also seperat anwählbar sein!

@acid. Im Prinzip ja, nur müsste es für die Aufteilung des Rasters eine spezielle Funktion geben!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. August 2004)

*Wenn* die technischen Mittel/Gelder vorhanden sind solltest du für sowas QuarkXPress/InDesign/Freehand/Illustrator nehmen, weil Photoshop ist und kann viel aber ein Layoutprogramm, bzw. ein Hilfsmittel für de Setzung von großen Textmengen ist es nicht!


----------

